# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ψευτικα φυτα

## 11panos04

Εχει κανείς απο Θεσσαλονικη,κοντα στον Ευοσμο,τιποτα περισσια ψευτικα φυτα,απο αυτα σα γιρλαντα που τυλιγουμε τα Χριστουγεννα τα καγκελα;;;Που ναι πυκνα-πυκνα,σαν πευκοβελονες.Θελω να ντυσω τα κλουβια που θα βαλω τα ζευγαρακια τα ιθαγενή.

Παρακαλω,μεσω πμ αν καποιος εχει προς διαθεσιν.

Φιλικα

----------

